# Tool list given to me today for apprenticeship



## AM 1979 SD (Aug 30, 2010)

So today, I got indentured in. :thumbup:

One of the things they gave me in the paperwork was a tool list. I am uploading said list now. Where can I find those tools and what are some suitable alternatives, if any? I like the idea of Craftsman tools because of 2 things

Lifetime Warranty
My aptitude at breaking tools.

I reckon this could also be used as a general, run of the mill tool list for general questions.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Don't worry about all those Klein model numbers.

If your gonna where a pouch and you probably should being an apprentice, don't forget the side pouch (left side). Get something comfortable and that will organize your tools.

Hammer - make sure it's an electricains hammer. Longer head. Not to heavy. Any manufacture.

Tape measure - Get a 25'x1" $10 tape from home depot

Nut driver set - Save your money until you get paid. Use a 10" crescent for the time being.

69100/69115 - It's just a wiggy. can be found on eBay real cheap.

side cutters/*****/needle nose - research this forum for which is better and which to avoid. A lot of guys going Knipex. If they cost under $20 each definitely stay away.

Channel locks - Get an old pair of 420's and 430's that are naked *no grips" from a garage sale for $1.00 a piece.

Strippers - never used that model. Some like the T-strippers. I use the longer Klein's. 

Screwdrivers - start with a 10-in-1 and a 10" flat Craftsman driver (your beater)

Awl - any brand will do

Knife - just get a standard razor knife with blade storage. 

Hacksaw - Lenox or other electrical manufacture.

Level - Start off cheap and upgrade to a checkpoint as soon as you get paid.

1/2", 3/4", and 1 1/4" KO set? Are you kidding me? You sign up for 569 or ABC?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah get your self real tools, klien quality is kind of sucking lately. Some of their stuff is great don't get me wrong. I really like their bags and their sta kon pliers are great(yeah, yeah I know you are supposed to use the listed crimp tool for the terminal you are using).


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You don't need the exact tool model. Get Klien, Crescent, Ideal, Wera, Knipex or Greenlee. Wouldn't worry about that leather pouch thing. Forget the KO set. No employee should have to provide KO's. Same with the benders, you have to be kidding me. Check with your local supply houses. Some give apprentices a break on tools.


----------



## AM 1979 SD (Aug 30, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> Don't worry about all those Klein model numbers.
> 
> If your gonna where a pouch and you probably should being an apprentice, don't forget the side pouch (left side). Get something comfortable and that will organize your tools.
> 
> ...


Yeah ABC. Found out it was non-union and merit shop after I had already had the interview. Must have missed that somewhere.:wallbash:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

AM 1979 SD said:


> Yeah ABC. Found out it was non-union and merit shop after I had already had the interview. Must have missed that somewhere.:wallbash:


Don't worry about it. Your main goal is to get your certification. After that, the skies the limit.


----------



## AM 1979 SD (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah, unions don't matter as much to me right now as does getting the training I need.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

AM 1979 SD said:


> Yeah ABC. Found out it was non-union and merit shop after I had already had the interview. Must have missed that somewhere.:wallbash:


I joined ABC in both New Orleans and PA, and they never supplied a tool list.

And a KO set?

That's at least 500 dollars.

I would give anyone that required that a big middle finger.


----------



## Triple Nickel (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm glad I didn't have to pack around EMT benders in my car as an apprentice.
K.O. set.WTF.
Next thing you know a guy will have to provide his own Hole Hawg and bits.
Who needs a contractor when you provide all of the tools for a job.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

The 735bb is around $75 brand new on ebay. That's not gonna break the bank. I bought my set when I was first starting out for my illegal jobs I may have done years ago.

I have always had my own benders. My benders are much better than most contractors can supply. Most of the companies I've worked for, even the extremely large shops, have abused benders. I take pride in my pipework and want to use the tools to make sure my pipe is bent properly. 

I do not think an apprentice should need these items for employment, but I see no good reason why a journeyman in this trade would not own them.

Now before this topic gets all crazy with union/non-union crap, just remember your union tool list is just a guideline. The reason behind the tool list is so a contractor doesn't play favoritism to a guy who brings other tools that help him do his job easier, better, or more efficient. If I hire a guy who has been using hickeys all his life and that is how he bends pipe, what good is he to me or himself if I supply nothing but aluminum Ideals. If he wants to supply his own hickeys, so be it. I'm not gonna go buy them for him. I'm not gonna treat him any different come promotion or layoff time because he brought a hickey. 

Same thing with nut drivers. I really never liked them. I prefer sockets and wrenches. I was working as a sub for an HVAC contractor on a decent size project with about 50 union wireman on it. Some union yahoo started giving me crap about me using a 7/16" socket and wrench and told me I was "bringing down the union". He didn't know I was a sub and not working for the same company as his. I told him I'll put them away if he could hook me up. He took off to where I presume his gang boxes were and when he showed back up about 20 minutes later, he came back empty handed. I said what happened. He said he looked through all the socket sets and they were all missing. I asked him what he would do in this situation and he tells me it's no big deal, he has a 7/16" in his pouch. He them tells me he "got" it from his last contractor. And that most guys have a 7/16" and 9/16" that they "got" from a previous contractor. 

So basically, contractor buys tool after tool to get stolen and abused. Then when an guy brings in his own to get the job done, he gets chastised for breaking the rules.

Why not just add things to the tool list.

Cordless drills, hell no.

Typical lifespan of a battery drill purchased by an employee for OTJ work = 2+ years. Typical lifespan of a contractor supplied drill = 6 months.


----------



## AM 1979 SD (Aug 30, 2010)

I have no problem buying these tools if there is a viable reason I will need all of them. I cannot stand to be unprepared for the work I am going to be doing. The initial investment is a little steep, but hopefully, the tools I buy will last a long time. Am I going to need insulated hand tools at this point? If not, I'd rather go with Craftsman tools becasue of their warranty and they seem a little cheaper than Klein.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

There is no need for insulated tools. You should not need to use them at this time. You shouldn't be working on anything hot. Your cutters should last a good amount of time if properly taken care of. They should only need to be replaced if you pull a dumb move and cut into something hot, which you will. I believe there are a few swap meets over in East County or the South Bay. Go this weekend. You could probally pick up a good portion of your tools for around $100. Even though it's not on your tool list, get a pair of yellow handle Wiss tin snips.


----------



## AM 1979 SD (Aug 30, 2010)

I wish I could find some swap meets today. I still work at my other job that Ive had for 2 years and have to work weekends.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Be glad that is all they asked for. A company I once worked for had a larger list than that for apprentices. And much larger for J-men. Yes that is non-union too but that is where you said you landed.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

AM 1979 SD said:


> I wish I could find some swap meets today. I still work at my other job that Ive had for 2 years and have to work weekends.


Find a buddy, who is intelligent when it comes to tools. The guy who all the chicks call to fix things for them. Give him an 36 pack and a $100 with your list and see what he could do for you.


----------



## AM 1979 SD (Aug 30, 2010)

lol. I'm the only one I know that knows the difference between side cutters and diagonals.....


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

AM 1979 SD said:


> lol. I'm the only one I know that knows the difference between side cutters and diagonals.....


South Bay Drive-In Swap Meet 2170 Coronado Ave San Diego CA 92154-2096 (619) 423-9676 WEDNESDAY * SATURDAY * SUNDAY

Better get going!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

AM 1979 SD said:


> lol. I'm the only one I know that knows the difference between side cutters and diagonals.....


You've got to be kidding.:no:


----------



## AM 1979 SD (Aug 30, 2010)

Nope, not kidding. I moved out here 2 years ago and immediately went to work in retail about the same time I took the test at ABC. I'm married with a child and don't get out much. 

Back to tools, are Kobalt tools from Lowes acceptable? Sure are cheap and I do have a little bit of their stuff here at home for smaller projects. Example...9" linemans pliers for 10 bux...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about the brand and model specified as much as I'd simply shop for a good tool with the same features as the one on the list. Many Kobalt hand tools are manufactured by the same people as Snap-On, but some aren't. The quality is hit-and-miss on Kobalt, but you can't beat the warranty. Other brands to consider are Ideal, Greenlee, and Knipex. Don't spend too much money on a tape rule. You'll eff them up in a hurry.

I'm a little surprised to see a hard hat on the list. The new OSHA rules require the contractor/employer to provide any and all safety equipment. Some people aren't quite on board with that change yet.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about the brand and model specified as much as I'd simply shop for a good tool with the same features as the one on the list. Many Kobalt hand tools are manufactured by the same people as Snap-On, but some aren't. The quality is hit-and-miss on Kobalt, but you can't beat the warranty. Other brands to consider are Ideal, Greenlee, and Knipex. Don't spend too much money on a tape rule. You'll eff them up in a hurry.


----------



## AM 1979 SD (Aug 30, 2010)

Any way tp decipher the good Kobalts from the bad? I mean really, are their 6" diagonals really going to cut 12 ga. copper wire?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

AM 1979 SD said:


> Any way tp decipher the good Kobalts from the bad? I mean really, are their 6" diagonals really going to cut 12 ga. copper wire?


For cutting and pliers type tools, I'd stick to a brand like Klein, Ideal, Greenlee or Knipex (if you can afford that brand). I really have never heard any feedback on Kobalt's dikes. From memory, they looked a lot smaller than the Klein model specified. Matching the tool size specified is important too. Don't, for instance, get 8" lineman pliers when they have a 9" pair specified. Smaller one's are Harry Homeowner toys.


----------



## AM 1979 SD (Aug 30, 2010)

lol thats good advice! I'm going to try their LInemans pliers that are 10 bux and see how I like them before taking them to work.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

AM 1979 SD said:


> lol thats good advice! I'm going to try their LInemans pliers that are 10 bux and see how I like them before taking them to work.


Just trying to save you some money, but you could get a used pair of 9" Klein side cutters for around $5 from the swap meet, with no jaw damage.


----------



## AM 1979 SD (Aug 30, 2010)

So on a whim, I went to Lowes and needed a couple things anyway and while I was there I went to the tool aisle and started holding tools to see how well they fit my hand and how comfortable they were. Ended up holding these 9" Kobalt linemans pliers. They felt so good in my hand, I figured for $10, I'd try them out at home if nothing else, even if they don't live up to my expectations on the job. So I get them home and start tinkering around and the first thing I did was try my hand at cutting an 18 ga. power cord. Cut like butter and has a good quality feel. Lots of leverage. My 5 year old son even cut some. I have little doubt it will be able to handle thicker, more solid wire / cable.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_253685-1687...=/pl_Kobalt_4294857590 4294965883_4294937087_


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I happen to go to Lowes today to pick up some wasp spray for $1.00 a can. I specifically went over and checked out the Kobalt 9" side cutters. I didn't really care for them. The head was in a blister pack, so all I could feel was the handles. They are thicker like the J-series. I don't like that, I prefer my 9's to have the original thinner comfort grip handles or be naked.

The ***** and needle-nose pliers had the same type of grip, but only went up the handles about 3-4". They seemed shorter in overall length, also.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Scratch AWL, mandatory? Really? For what?


----------



## electric mike (Jun 15, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> Typical lifespan of a battery drill purchased by an employee for OTJ work = 2+ years. Typical lifespan of a contractor supplied drill = 6 months.


 


true dat!


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Buy the best tools you can afford. 
Those Kobalt cutters will work for a while, but they probably won't last very long. 

I have never heard of an employee having to have a knockout set, that seems kind of odd to me. 
Like Marc said, the employer is supposed to supply the hardhat and all safety equipment.


----------



## keithbussanich (Apr 3, 2011)

dont get kobalt pliers of any type they suck plain and simple start with craftsman. the screwdrivers are alright to start but upgrade those as soon as you can. the nutdrivers are fairly decent i still have the set in my garage. wire strippers craftsman is more than fine still have my original pair. knockout set is 150 NOT 500 dollars like frasbee said. knowshorts is right about the benders plus i know when i started off ALL i did was friggin bending. hammer go with klien. make sure the level is magnetic. scratch awl does scratch some hard to reach spots on your back so its worth its weight. tape measure get 25' and go with craftsman or kobalt cause it WILL get destroyed. for the hacksaw i actually replaced with with the lenox trifold saw try it out and you will see.


----------



## Rust (Mar 15, 2011)

AM 1979 SD said:


> So today, I got indentured in. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> One of the things they gave me in the paperwork was a tool list. I am uploading said list now. Where can I find those tools and what are some suitable alternatives, if any? I like the idea of Craftsman tools because of 2 things
> ...


I like Estwing hammers, they seem to last me forever. 
and home depot has a scratch awl/chisel/punch kit by dasco pro which I havent had problems with either with the exception of the people who "borrow" them


----------



## ejmatt (Apr 3, 2011)

My tool list is pretty bad aswell. Luckily I nearly had enough for a house deposit before I started my apprenticeship haha. I still don't have everything on the list and I have about $4000 spent so far, in the end I will easily have spent $6000, if not significantly more. Not to mention there are alot of things not on the list that I will end up buying or have already bought

-1/2" drive socket set+extension bar, 10-24mm
-Spanner set, 8-32mm
-2x 16" Multigrips
-1x 7-10" Multigrips
-1000v vde Combination pliers
-1000v vde Needle nose pliers
-1000v vde Sidecutters
-Locking pliers
-Wire strippers
-assorted Crimpers, for all the plastic lugs and ferals, and normal lugs up to 120mm2
-Cat 3 1000V minimum rated multimeter
-cat 3 1000v clampmeter
-cat 3 1000v megger
-18V cordless hammer drill
-Utility knife
-cable cutters
-PVC pipe cutters
-engineers hammer
-cold chisel
-12" hacksaw
-Assorted screwdrivers, 1000v vde tested
-class 5 medium impact resistant (or something like that) safety glasses
-Holesaw kit
-tape measure
-trenching shovel
-dustpan+brush
-wire brush


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Why all the insulated tools and meters for a first year apprentice?


----------



## Rust (Mar 15, 2011)

ejmatt said:


> My tool list is pretty bad aswell. Luckily I nearly had enough for a house deposit before I started my apprenticeship haha. I still don't have everything on the list and I have about $4000 spent so far, in the end I will easily have spent $6000, if not significantly more. Not to mention there are alot of things not on the list that I will end up buying or have already bought
> 
> -1/2" drive socket set+extension bar, 10-24mm
> -Spanner set, 8-32mm
> ...


This has to be cummulative, 3/4 of these tools you wont even touch your first year, it should just say shovel :laughing:


----------



## ejmatt (Apr 3, 2011)

Rust said:


> This has to be cummulative, 3/4 of these tools you wont even touch your first year, it should just say shovel :laughing:


Yeah, but every other **** whos tools aren't much more than shells of rust from working underground does I have had to invest in a lockable toolbox on wheels that I roll round the workshop to wherever I'm working and make sure to always lock it and pack up my tools when I'm not around. 

I actually use most of my tools though. My sockets, spanners and screwdrivers take a beating especially. the screwdrivers need to be replaced, and my stahlwille ratchet is feeling very loose and wobbly after only 6 weeks use. The only thing I don't use atleast a couple of times a week is a megger/clampmeter so I have held out buying one of them till next year


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

my local probably has the most extensive list i have seen, but we have a much smaller list for the apprentices.

i will hold off advice on brands and such. i have done that in too many other threads. since we, as union, workers, have a tool list, i am very picky about the brand and model of each and every tool. i will say that when there is work, this is the best job in the world. be careful and apply yourself.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a question for you Rust. I was looking over the New Zealand electrical theory skills test and it seems that they assume a multimeter has a megohmmeter function for all the questions. Do you guys mostly use combination megommeter/multimeters too?


----------



## Rust (Mar 15, 2011)

ilikepez said:


> I have a question for you Rust. I was looking over the New Zealand electrical theory skills test and it seems that they assume a multimeter has a megohmmeter function for all the questions. Do you guys mostly use combination megommeter/multimeters too?


Me personally I do not own one, Generally they tend to pop up on power plant construction or industrial, if your doing residential I couldnt imagine needed one to be honest. Not sure if thats what you were looking for in an answer.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ilikepez said:


> I have a question for you Rust. I was looking over the New Zealand electrical theory skills test and it seems that they assume a multimeter has a megohmmeter function for all the questions. Do you guys mostly use combination megommeter/multimeters too?


That may be just a requirement in New Zealand but not up here ,,.

It seems that most guys have a Fluke T-5 600 for a multy meter to start out with..


----------

